# EOS-1D X Firmware Specifcations



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 22, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12730"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12730">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Canon EOS-1D X Firmware 1.2.1</strong>

Release of New Firmware Version 1.2.1, firmware incorporating disablement (operational error prevention) of the Image Size selection button</p>
<p>We are releasing firmware version 1.2.1 for EOS -1D X for service prior to the Web announcement. We are planning to make this firmware available on the Web for download in mid-January 2013.</p>
<p>This firmware update is to improve operational function in response from several professional</p>
<p>photographers that the Image Selection button was pressed without realizing and the image size had been changed. Also, this firmware incorporates quality issue fixes that have been reported from the market.</p>
<p>1. Details of Functional Improvements and Fixes</p>
<p>1-1. The function to disable the Image Size selection button is added.</p>
<p>1-2. Fixes Err 70 and Err 80 which may occur depending on the camera settings, shooting scenes, or the timing of releases. Also, some complained camera freeze when Err 80 occurred.</p>
<p>The above mentioned (1-2) phenomenon occur in very rare instances. In addition with the firmware update for 1-1, the fixes for these phenomena have been incorporated.</p>
<p>a) Err 70</p>
<p>In customization of operational buttons, there were errors in operational program for the exposure level display in the viewfinder when the Main Dial is set to change the aperture value in Manual mode, and may cause Err 70.</p>
<p>b) Err 80</p>
<p>Err 80 may occur depending on the distance to the subject, shooting scenes, or the timing of metering.</p>
<p>This phenomenon occurs in very rare instances due to the error in operational program for metering when shooting a subject at a distance with telephoto lenses with focal lengths of 300 mm or 400 mm.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## JoeDavid (Jan 22, 2013)

Anybody know where this information came from? I didn't find anything on the Canon USA site. I hope it fixes the increased number of camera "freezes' that I've been having since the 1.1.1 update...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, well that clears up the mystery. 

Can't say I've ever accidentally changed the image size, but that may be because I have that button set to use the main LCD (not the small one), so the first press of the button goes to Record func and another press is needed to set image size, plus the large LCD display makes it immediately obvious that I've pressed the button.


----------



## Noc (Jan 22, 2013)

Where is the HDMI clean output??? 

The 5D Mark III will be the firmware update with several features like HDMI clean, Canon 1DC with 4K, 1080p at 60fps... and the 1DX a 7000 bucks camera is the ugly sister... 

I don´t believe. 

Canon sucks. This firmware politics is ridiculous.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

Noc said:


> ...the 1DX a 7000 bucks camera is the ugly sister...



Sorry to hear that you're dissatisfied with your 1D X. You _do_ have a 1D X, right? :

Personally, I'm quite happy with mine...


----------



## Noc (Jan 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Noc said:
> 
> 
> > ...the 1DX a 7000 bucks camera is the ugly sister...
> ...



I am very happy with my 1Dx too (I got mine since August, one of the first units available in Europe) but I hate the Canon firmware update politics.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

Noc said:


> I am very happy with my 1Dx too (I got mine since August, one of the first units available in Europe) but I hate the Canon firmware update politics.



I hear you, but at the same time, they seem to have been getting better. Previously, expecting Canon to add a meaningful feature via firmware update was a pretty hope - they had done so, but only rarely (e.g. 5DII video features). But more recently, they added many nice features to the 7D (Auto ISO limits, etc.), added f/8 AF to the 1D X (although one could argue it should have been there from the start), etc. So while not ideal, it seems to be better than before.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am happy with my 1DX and any fixes or added features via firmware is just icing on the cake (and I don't care much for icing). The red focus point feature was a nice add last time and the fix for the 200 f/2. 

Canon appears to be listening to the photographers and adding features that are wanted such as disabling a button that may cause issues. The current 1 series bodies do so much more than the first generations every did. We should be thankful.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 22, 2013)

My only dissatisfaction with the 1dx is that I don't have it yet


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 22, 2013)

Noc said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Noc said:
> ...


1+


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope they fix the focus point (red) for the one shot mode soon. I shoot concerts, and plays!! I don't have one but I'm saving up for it!! I did get a chance to try it out!! What a beaut period!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

ewg963 said:


> I hope they fix the focus point (red) for the one shot mode soon.



What's the problem with the focus points lighting up red in One Shot?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 22, 2013)

When can we DL?


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ewg963 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they fix the focus point (red) for the one shot mode soon.
> ...


I tried the camera out at B&H photo the red light did not light in one shot mode but it worked it AI Servo mode. I'm not knocking the camera... That monster ripped out some frames in that mode


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

ewg963 said:


> I tried the camera out at B&H photo the red light did not light in one shot mode but it worked it AI Servo mode. I'm not knocking the camera... That monster ripped out some frames in that mode



Sorry, but that's what we call a wetware problem, i.e. The source of the problem is _holding_ the camera. 

AF points can light up in One Shot. There is a setting that controls that behavior, it can either be off, auto (in which case the camera determines whether it should light up the AF point, depending on the available light level), or always on. So, presumably, it was either set to off or auto in a bright enough environment, when you tested the camera out.

One-shot mode was never the problem, the problem was in Servo mode where the AF points would not light up during tracking. That problem was addressed with a previous firmware update.

So, the problem you identified...isn't - no need for a fix.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah ok I got your "wetware" The beauty of the internet is you can reach out and communicate with others you normally cannot other wise. Some feel they can say whatever they want their behind "perceived" safety of the PC I know they will abruptly change their tone when the person is standing in front of them. It's called internet muscles.


----------



## Secretariat (Jan 23, 2013)

Studio1930 said:


> I am happy with my 1DX and any fixes or added features via firmware is just icing on the cake (and I don't care much for icing). The red focus point feature was a nice add last time and the fix for the 200 f/2.
> 
> Canon appears to be listening to the photographers and adding features that are wanted such as disabling a button that may cause issues. The current 1 series bodies do so much more than the first generations every did. We should be thankful.



+1 here.


----------



## sanj (Jan 23, 2013)

Why are firmwares not appreciated by some? Don't they make the machines work better/become more able?

Apple is constantly bettering their products via updates.

These machines are made by humans who release it as perfect as they can. Then they discover something that can better it and fix it for us.


----------



## M.ST (Jan 23, 2013)

Congratulations Canon. That´s a very fast service. Only over a year for an important update.

Most of the mentioned errors I report in November 2011 to you.


----------



## WillThompson (Jan 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> What's the problem with the focus points lighting up red in One Shot?



In One Shot the focus points do not light up red pre or post focus! Only during focusing.

On the 1V/D/S/MKII/MKIIN/MKIII they were on all the time until the 6 second timer ran out. Now they are only on when the shutter button is half pressed then go out after focus is locked!

It is impossible to see a black lcd focus point on a dark subject with a dark background without constantly tapping the shutter button half way to find the focus point in the viewfinder.

The Canon manual says to position the focus point over the subject then half press the shutter button to focus, very hard to do when you can not see the focus point at all!


----------



## Skulker (Jan 23, 2013)

When I saw this thread my first thought was how soon will the first negative comment come. To me it seems some people just moan a lot.

Canon have fixed a problem most of the reaction is negative. : I bet it really annoyed all the negative posters that they missed complaining about this issue.

Btw I can use the red focus points fine as they are.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Noc said:
> 
> 
> > ...the 1DX a 7000 bucks camera is the ugly sister...
> ...



 LOL
is it me or are you getting MORE sarcastic these days?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2013)

:-[


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 24, 2013)

WillThompson said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > What's the problem with the focus points lighting up red in One Shot?
> ...


Thank you my point exactly!!! I shoot in low dingy lights!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahhh, now I see the issue. Yes, that's true - I suppose it's a result of the transmissive LCD. The older cameras you mention have the AF points etched onto the focus screen - they're always 'on' and because of the etching, when illuminated, the light hits them in such a way that pretty much only the selected AF point lights up. With the transmissive LCD, when it's illuminated the selected AF point(s) are 'lit' but to a lesser extent the whole VF glows red. That is a bit distracting, sort of like wearing rose-colored glasses or suffering from a bad hangover.  That glow also mucks with the metering, which is why it turns off after AF lock, and why the AI Servo 'fix' is the illumination blinking on/off rather than steady. 

Personally, while the transmissive LCD has some drawbacks, I think those are outweighed by the benefits of AF point display flexibility, on-demand grid display, etc.


----------



## mnicol (Jan 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ahhh, now I see the issue. Yes, that's true - I suppose it's a result of the transmissive LCD. The older cameras you mention have the AF points etched onto the focus screen - they're always 'on' and because of the etching, when illuminated, the light hits them in such a way that pretty much only the selected AF point lights up. With the transmissive LCD, when it's illuminated the selected AF point(s) are 'lit' but to a lesser extent the whole VF glows red. That is a bit distracting, sort of like wearing rose-colored glasses or suffering from a bad hangover.  That glow also mucks with the metering, which is why it turns off after AF lock, and why the AI Servo 'fix' is the illumination blinking on/off rather than steady.
> 
> Personally, while the transmissive LCD has some drawbacks, I think those are outweighed by the benefits of AF point display flexibility, on-demand grid display, etc.


+1


----------



## Jan van Holten (Jan 25, 2013)

1-1. The function to disable the Image Size selection button is added.

Shit, shit, shit,....... to late.

Shot yesterday some nice aggressive action between two males Snow Bunting, some of them are really nice.
When I loaded the pictures up to the computer I was amazed by the huge numbers that fitted on the card.
Unfortunatly the image size was changed to M1 and even not the highest quality. Result, images not even the size of 3MB.

It was a cold day with a windchill factor of about minus 11 degrees Celsius, so I was wearing big gloves. 
I even had a moment in wich I was wondering how many frames I was still be able to make on that card, but it did not trigger me enough to check it out. Stupid mistake.

Jan


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ahhh, now I see the issue. Yes, that's true - I suppose it's a result of the transmissive LCD. The older cameras you mention have the AF points etched onto the focus screen - they're always 'on' and because of the etching, when illuminated, the light hits them in such a way that pretty much only the selected AF point lights up. With the transmissive LCD, when it's illuminated the selected AF point(s) are 'lit' but to a lesser extent the whole VF glows red. That is a bit distracting, sort of like wearing rose-colored glasses or suffering from a bad hangover.  That glow also mucks with the metering, which is why it turns off after AF lock, and why the AI Servo 'fix' is the illumination blinking on/off rather than steady.
> 
> Personally, while the transmissive LCD has some drawbacks, I think those are outweighed by the benefits of AF point display flexibility, on-demand grid display, etc.


+1


----------

